# young frankenstein violin - transylvanian lullaby



## geoffm (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone have this to share? mp3 preferably


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here is a zip file of the whole soundtrack. I think the first song "Main Title" contains the Lullaby:

*Young Frankenstein Soundtrack Zip File*


----------



## geoffm (Oct 2, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Here is a zip file of the whole soundtrack. I think the first song "Main Title" contains the Lullaby:
> 
> *Young Frankenstein Soundtrack Zip File*


you rock dude! i hope one day to be able to repay the favor


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, thanks, Halloweiner. Been looking for this one myself.


----------

